# siamese algae eater or flying fox



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got this fish yesterday. is this siamese algae eater or flying fox. because they labeled flying fox. after searching information. it is close to siamese algae eater.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

It's Siamese Algae Eater.


----------



## barclaya (Apr 14, 2011)

OTPT said:


> It's Siamese Algae Eater.


Thank you, How many SAE should I hire in my 29G tank for clean up the algae. right now I have 2 SAE, 1 FSAE and 1 albino AE. my only algae problem is fuzz on the edge of leaf and some BBA on the drift wood.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

A true SAE will only have a single barbel on each side.


----------

